# Who is the best composer of the symphony



## The Member Who Forgot

It's a poll, you can name your top three in order, let's see who comes out on top as the greatest composer of the major work?

1. Mahler
2. Mendelssohn
3. Schubert


----------



## Becca

Ohh geez, not another 'who is greatest' thread  If you were more specific it might help ... i.e. who do I think is greatest at 12.41pm on the 1st Thursday of the month? Of course it will be different this evening or tomorrow or...


----------



## Morimur

The Member Who Forgot said:


> It's a poll, you can name your top three in order, let's see who comes out on top as the greatest composer of the major work?
> 
> 1. Mahler
> 2. Mendelssohn
> 3. Schubert


I'll tell you who's _not_ the best symphony composer-Brian Ferneyhough!


----------



## elgar's ghost

It may be just a case of IENMS (Initial Enthusiasm of a Newish Member Syndrome) not wearing off yet, Becca. 

At least from only three runners I have little doubt of the 1,2,3, however hypothetical the question might be - Mahler, Schubert, Mendelssohn.

EDIT: Ah, it seems the OP was posting HIS (or her) choice, not asking us to choose from the three names provided. In that case I abstain.


----------



## Bulldog

1. Beethoven
2. Shostakovich
3. Mahler


----------



## haydnfan

Beethoven, Mahler, Bruckner

That was really close between Bruckner, Shostakovich and Brahms for me.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm pretty sure those are his/her top three. Not the three to choose from. And although there is nothing more than harmless picking here, responses like those are among the reasons some new members find this site unfriendly and intimidating. From a new member's perspective they could easily be perceived as 2 members of the Good ol' Boys (Gals) Club having a laugh at their expense. Not exactly the kind of response that makes a "newbie" want to be a regular.


----------



## chesapeake bay

haydnfan said:


> Beethoven, Mahler, Bruckner
> 
> That was really close between Bruckner, Shostakovich and Brahms for me.


I'm with this guy ^


----------



## elgar's ghost

scratchgolf said:


> I'm pretty sure those are his/her top three. Not the three to choose from. And although there is nothing more than harmless picking here, responses like those are among the reasons some new members find this site unfriendly and intimidating. From a new member's perspective they could easily be perceived as 2 members of the Good ol' Boys (Gals) Club having a laugh at their expense. Not exactly the kind of response that makes a "newbie" want to be a regular.


I take your point, Scratchgolf, but if my post is one of those to which you were referring then any kind of unfriendliness or patronisation certainly wasn't my intention, so my regrets if it came across that way. I for one appreciate any new member's curiosity even with oft-asked questions and I'm hopeful that The Member Who Forgot will find this site a helpful - and friendly - resource for seeing it satisfied.


----------



## Bulldog

Becca said:


> Ohh geez, not another 'who is greatest' thread  If you were more specific it might help ... i.e. who do I think is greatest at 12.41pm on the 1st Thursday of the month? Of course it will be different this evening or tomorrow or...


Do you really change your preferences so frequently?


----------



## Chipomarc

I've done some data crunching and have the result.
It's safe to close this thread down at this time.


----------



## arpeggio

Morimur said:


> I'll tell you who's _not_ the best symphony composer-Brian Ferneyhough!


My unfinished symphony is ever worse.


----------



## scratchgolf

elgars ghost said:


> I take your point, Scratchgolf, but if my post is one of those to which you were referring then any kind of unfriendliness or patronisation certainly wasn't my intention, so my regrets if it came across that way. I for one appreciate any new member's curiosity even with oft-asked questions and I'm hopeful that The Member Who Forgot will find this site a helpful - and friendly - resource for seeing it satisfied.


No offense meant EG. Just a tipping point of sorts for me. 3 years ago I knew nothing about classical music and now I know next to nothing. I know you meant nothing harmful and I apologize for spotlighting you like that. I'm sure you've seen it here too. One man's joke is usually at another's expense. I've seen new members with questions like "What's your favorite recording of Vivaldi's 4 Seasons?" met with answers like "Vivaldi sucks!" We all start somewhere and it's easy to chase people away from this wonderful music before they get started.


----------



## haydnfan

The Member Who Forgot said:


> It's a poll, you can name your top three in order, let's see who comes out on top as the greatest composer of the major work?
> 
> 1. Mahler
> 2. Mendelssohn
> 3. Schubert


What is your favorite symphony for each of those three? Mine are

Mahler-- 9
Mendelssohn-- Scottish
Schubert-- the Great! yes I did pick it over the unfinished


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I choose

_1. _Bedrich Smetana

2. Alexander Scriabin

3. Kaikhosru Sorabji


----------



## Antiquarian

My personal favourites of the O.P.

1. Mahler - Symphony No.9 (Berlin Philharmonic / Von Karajan, 1975)
2. Schubert - Symphony No.5 (London Classical Players / Norrington, 1990)
3. Mendelssohn - Symphony No.3 (Boston Symphony Orchestra / Munch, 1961)

But in all truth, I really don't enjoy Mendelssohn all that much. If I had to pick my three favourite composers w/ symphony *Today* it would be:

1. Haydn - Symphony No. 104 (Concertgebouw Orchestra / Davis, 1977)
2. Bruckner - Symphony No.6 (Bavarian State Orchestra / Sawallisch, 1982)
3. Bantock - A Celtic Symphony (RPO / Handley,1990)

The first two are long standing favourites, and the third is one that I have just listened to and enjoyed. It's all subjective!


----------



## Weston

Impossible for me to answer, though I did try. There are just too many.

Normally I would say Beethoven, then maybe choose Vaughan Williams or Sibelius, but those big names have worn a little threadbare at this point in my life. Oddly I don't know Schubert's symphonies that well, except of course the Unfinished.

I lean toward individual symphonies as being very rewarding: *Carl Reinecke's Symphony No. 2* with it's opening theme sounding so familiar, yet it isn't. Or *Hugo Alfvén's Symphony No. 4, "Fran Havsbandet"* with its despairing lovers lost and wandering in icy wastes, or *Arvo Pärt's Symphony No. 3* sounding somehow contemporary, primeval, sophisticated and rocking out, all at the same time.

These are but a few.


----------



## Morimur

Beethoven, me says.


----------



## nightscape

Bulldog said:


> Do you really change your preferences so frequently?


When you have to pick 3, then I know it would change basically at the drop of a hat for me. You ask me now I would say Beethoven, Mahler and Shostakovich. Tomorrow I would probably rotate Shostakovich out and put in Bruckner, or Dvorak, Brahms, Enescu, Sibelius or Vaughan Williams.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms
Schumann
Bruckner


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mahler
2. Brahms 
3. Bruckner


----------



## KenOC

Expected, boring answer: Beethoven.


----------



## Arsakes

Dvorak
Brahms
Sibelius
Schumann
Haydn
Bruckner
Berwald
Nielsen


----------



## Guest

Haydn
Mozart
Beethoven
Mahler
Sibelius
Shostakovich


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven
Mahler, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Vaughan Williams, Saint-Saens, Schnittke
Bruckner, Schumann, Sibelius, Dvorak, Brahms
Everyone else


----------



## DeepR

I still have to listen to tons of symphonies, but for the moment I choose Mozart, Beethoven, Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius.


----------



## DeepR

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 2. Alexander Scriabin


I would definitely include Scriabin *if* the Poem of Ecstasy and Poem of Fire are counted as symphonies next to his other three symphonies (sometimes they are mentioned as such, but I suppose strictly they are not).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Beethoven

Brahms

Sibelius


----------



## padraic

haydnfan said:


> Beethoven, Mahler, Bruckner


That's my 3, although I'll order them Mahler, Bruckner, Beethoven


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I choose
> 
> _1. _Bedrich Smetana
> 
> 2. Alexander Scriabin
> 
> 3. Kaikhosru Sorabji


That is an intriguing trio, sir, I've never heard of any of them, must investigate.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Becca said:


> Ohh geez, not another 'who is greatest' thread  If you were more specific it might help ... i.e. who do I think is greatest at 12.41pm on the 1st Thursday of the month? Of course it will be different this evening or tomorrow or...


Not a problem madam, list your three favourite symphony composers tomorrow at noon please?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

scratchgolf said:


> I'm pretty sure those are his/her top three. Not the three to choose from. And although there is nothing more than harmless picking here, responses like those are among the reasons some new members find this site unfriendly and intimidating. From a new member's perspective they could easily be perceived as 2 members of the Good ol' Boys (Gals) Club having a laugh at their expense. Not exactly the kind of response that makes a "newbie" want to be a regular.


It's kind of you to stick up for me sir, but I'm not precious and no matter how many complaints I get as long as it amuses some I'm happy.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Chipomarc said:


> I've done some data crunching and have the result.
> It's safe to close this thread down at this time.
> 
> View attachment 74551


I'm sorry, I do not understand this message?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

haydnfan said:


> What is your favorite symphony for each of those three? Mine are
> 
> Mahler-- 9
> Mendelssohn-- Scottish
> Schubert-- the Great! yes I did pick it over the unfinished


Mahler 1st
Mendelssohn 3rd
Schubert 7th


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Antiquarian said:


> My personal favourites of the O.P.
> 
> 1. Mahler - Symphony No.9 (Berlin Philharmonic / Von Karajan, 1975)
> 2. Schubert - Symphony No.5 (London Classical Players / Norrington, 1990)
> 3. Mendelssohn - Symphony No.3 (Boston Symphony Orchestra / Munch, 1961)
> 
> But in all truth, I really don't enjoy Mendelssohn all that much. If I had to pick my three favourite composers w/ symphony *Today* it would be:
> 
> 1. Haydn - Symphony No. 104 (Concertgebouw Orchestra / Davis, 1977)
> 2. Bruckner - Symphony No.6 (Bavarian State Orchestra / Sawallisch, 1982)
> 3. Bantock - A Celtic Symphony (RPO / Handley,1990)
> 
> The first two are long standing favourites, and the third is one that I have just listened to and enjoyed. It's all subjective!


I've had Bruckner recommended to me in another thread and am looking into it.
You surprise me with your comment about Mendelssohn, I like his stuff a great deal.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Weston said:


> Impossible for me to answer, though I did try. There are just too many.
> 
> Normally I would say Beethoven, then maybe choose Vaughan Williams or Sibelius, but those big names have worn a little threadbare at this point in my life. Oddly I don't know Schubert's symphonies that well, except of course the Unfinished.
> 
> I lean toward individual symphonies as being very rewarding: *Carl Reinecke's Symphony No. 2* with it's opening theme sounding so familiar, yet it isn't. Or *Hugo Alfvén's Symphony No. 4, "Fran Havsbandet"* with its despairing lovers lost and wandering in icy wastes, or *Arvo Pärt's Symphony No. 3* sounding somehow contemporary, primeval, sophisticated and rocking out, all at the same time.
> 
> These are but a few.


Schubert's Symphonies are plumb.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Morimur said:


> Beethoven, me says.


Do you ever get annoyed when people strike matches on your hump?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

nightscape said:


> When you have to pick 3, then I know it would change basically at the drop of a hat for me. You ask me now I would say Beethoven, Mahler and Shostakovich. Tomorrow I would probably rotate Shostakovich out and put in Bruckner, or Dvorak, Brahms, Enescu, Sibelius or Vaughan Williams.


Bruckner keeps coming up. If I had to say who was generally recommended to me it has to be he.


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mahler
2. Beethoven
3. hmmm... hard to choose between Vaughan Williams and Shostakovich; the former probably pleases me more consistently, but the latter probably has more high points for me.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Arsakes said:


> Dvorak
> Brahms
> Sibelius
> Schumann
> Haydn
> Bruckner
> Berwald
> Nielsen


Intriguing list.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

MoonlightSonata said:


> Beethoven
> Mahler, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Vaughan Williams, Saint-Saens, Schnittke
> Bruckner, Schumann, Sibelius, Dvorak, Brahms
> Everyone else


And your top 3?


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

DeepR said:


> I still have to listen to tons of symphonies, but for the moment I choose Mozart, Beethoven, Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius.


Surprisingly that's the first time Mozart has gotten a mention!!


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Nereffid said:


> 1. Mahler
> 2. Beethoven
> 3. hmmm... hard to choose between Vaughan Williams and Shostakovich; the former probably pleases me more consistently, but the latter probably has more high points for me.


Mahler has done very well.


----------



## Orfeo

Too many (and too difficult) to choose. But I'll say......

*Haydn*, the father of the symphony has to be mentioned.
*Bruckner*, for expanding the symphony in scope, architecture, profundity.
*Mahler*, for going beyond what Bruckner was doing, with greater universality in his message, his philosophy.

I'm quite surprised *Tchaikovsky* is barely mentioned, if at all, for he gave Russia the genre it is still proud to claim as its own, not overlooking the important contributions of the genre by, say, Anton Rubinstein, Glazunov, Myaskovsky, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin, Shostakovich, Prokofiev et al. *Dvorak's* role was very similar to Tchaikovsky in his respective country (as was *Gade* of Denmark and *Berwald* of Sweden). *Ives* is worth a mention also.


----------



## Guest

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Surprisingly that's the first time Mozart has gotten a mention!!


Actually he was mentioned twice before DeepR's post.


----------



## padraic

Mozart and Haydn wrote some wonderful symphonies, but Beethoven and those that followed really took it to new levels.


----------



## phlrdfd

Beethoven
Bruckner
Brahms (only four, but each a masterpiece)


----------



## Becca

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Not a problem madam, list your three favourite symphony composers tomorrow at noon please?


As you wish. As of noon PDT on the 4th of September 2015 ...

Ludwig Vaughan Mahler
Carl Sibelius
Granville Martinu


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

Becca said:


> As you wish. As of noon PDT on the 4th of September 2015 ...
> 
> Ludwig Vaughan Mahler
> Carl Sibelius
> Granville Martinu


PDT?! I meant GMT madam.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Mahler (fave 4)
2. Bruckner (fave 9)
3. Brahms (fave 4)

Based on complete cycles, these are my top 3 composers, closely followed by Shostakovich and Sibelius. My top 3 symphonies would be Schubert 8, Mahler 4, Bruckner 9 (followed by Gorecki 3, Mahler 9, Mendelssohn 3, Beethoven 6).


----------



## Skilmarilion

Orfeo said:


> I'm quite surprised *Tchaikovsky* is barely mentioned, if at all....


You're not alone.


----------



## hpowders

1. Haydn
2. Beethoven
3. Mahler


----------



## phlrdfd

Skilmarilion said:


> You're not alone.


I considered Tchaikovsky. He may have made a top five; definitely a top six. I just don't think symphonies 1-3 are quite at the level of 4-6 or the Manfred. All four of Brahms, most of Beethoven's, and Bruckner's 4-9 are masterpieces IMO. That was enough to put them all in over Tchaikovsky; not to mention Mahler and Shostakovich, all of whom composed tremendous symphonies, but maybe not quite as consistently as my top three.


----------



## The Member Who Forgot

phlrdfd said:


> I considered Tchaikovsky. He may have made a top five; definitely a top six. I just don't think symphonies 1-3 are quite at the level of 4-6 or the Manfred. All four of Brahms, most of Beethoven's, and Bruckner's 4-9 are masterpieces IMO. That was enough to put them all in over Tchaikovsky; not to mention Mahler and Shostakovich, all of whom composed tremendous symphonies, but maybe not quite as consistently as my top three.


Tchaikovsky Symphony No;1 [Winter] is lovely.


----------



## Therion

1 stenhammer symphony 2
2 howard hanson symphony 4
3 hugo alfven symphony 1 
4 schumann symphony 1 - 4


----------



## haydnfan

The Member Who Forgot said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony No;1 [Winter] is lovely.


I can always remember the dreamy way that it starts, it is very memorable.


----------



## martrepuS

If chose just one it would be Gustav Mahler. Dvorak and Schubert are also great. I think Beethoven is a little overrated as a symphony composer. But his ninth is awesome.


----------



## Morimur

martrepuS said:


> If chose just one it would be Gustav Mahler. Dvorak and Schubert are also great. I think Beethoven is a little overrated as a symphony composer. But his ninth is awesome.


Beethoven is overplayed but certainly not overrated.


----------



## Xaltotun

1. Bruckner
2. Beethoven
3. Sibelius


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

1. Haydn
2. Beethoven
3. Shostakovich
4. Mozart


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Member Who Forgot said:


> That is an intriguing trio, sir, I've never heard of any of them, must investigate.


Glad it has got you interested, chose them musically and for their "colourful" histories.

Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji was an English composer born Leon Dudley Sorabji, and banned performances of his music from 1936 until 1976.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

padraic said:


> Mozart and Haydn wrote some wonderful symphonies, but Beethoven and those that followed really took it to new levels.


Personally, I prefer Haydn's symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Well I feel a compunction to participate, despite my voluminous ignorance:

Brahms
Bruckner
Coates


----------



## padraic

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Personally, I prefer Haydn's symphonies.


I would never have guessed...


----------



## Haydn man

Haydn and any 2 others from a growing list that seems to always change


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Bruckner
Haydn
Beethoven


----------



## haydnfan

padraic said:


> Mozart and Haydn wrote some wonderful symphonies, but Beethoven and those that followed really took it to new levels.


I reject the idea that the symphony became "better." It became different, not necessarily better. The word "level" implies ascension.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

Pardon me all, But the greatest must be me, With all due respect.
The emotional journey in my symphonies, The contrast-Even in my darkest pieces there is a light and and on my happiest there is still some cynicism (For example my fourth, It is not completely as cheerful as one might think- For example the viola in the development, The minor beginning etc.)
As I said before in my life, I have portrayed my life in my symphonies-All of my pain and hope is in them.
And the truth in it-
Listen to the 4th mov. of my 9th symphony-The acceptance, Maybe of death, Maybe of the hopelessness of man's life-Is very apparent. There are not many pieces as truthful as this.
Life is limited.
Music is infinite.


----------



## Gustav Mahler

"I reject the idea that the symphony became "better." It became different, not necessarily better. The word "level" implies ascension. "

I certainly agree. Could you say that a modern house is better than a vintage house? 
No, It is different.
It may fit the taste of the current time more, But it doesn't necessarily mean it is "better".
Of course that if the music is newer, It has more past reference to rely on and develop, But development doesn't necessarily mean improvement. It may be just different, And art is quite a subjective matter.
Furthermore-If a non musician would compare the music of Bach and Mozart, He might find Bach's an "improved" version, Since it is much more elaborated and complex in a way (Not to say that Mozart is not complex, I am talking about harmony, Counterpoint etc.)
Instead, The classical era came after the baroque and made things simpler, To fit the spirit of the time. Not to make it "Better".


----------



## Christo

1. Ralph Vaughan Williams
2. Vagn Holmboe
3. Havergal Brian


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Christo said:


> 1. Ralph Vaughan Williams
> 2. Vagn Holmboe
> 3. Havergal Brian


2 British composers in your top 3. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

RVW. Sibelius. Beethoven?
Or maybe Borodin?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pat Fairlea said:


> RVW. Sibelius. Beethoven?
> Or maybe Borodin?


Wish Borodin had written more.


----------



## Bulldog

Bulldog said:


> 1. Beethoven
> 2. Shostakovich
> 3. Mahler


It's now a year later and:

1. Mahler - just keeps growing on me.
2. Shostakovich
3. Haydn


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bulldog said:


> It's now a year later and:
> 
> 1. Mahler - just keeps growing on me.
> 2. Shostakovich
> 3. Haydn


Mahler can grow on you and Beethoven has dropped.


----------



## KenOC

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler can grow on you...


Not uncommon but shouldn't be ignored. See your doctor soon.


----------



## Rach Man

Dvorak
Mahler
Sibelius


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rach Man said:


> Dvorak
> Mahler
> Sibelius


3 good choices.:tiphat:


----------



## Christo

For me, after 40 years of listening to as many symphonies as I could, three eminent symphonistst are:"

1. Vaughan Williams
2. Holmboe
3. Shostakovich


----------



## Miles120

Tough choice. Is that your three choices, or are we supposed to choose one from the three that have been offered? Truth be told, I could listen to all three. 

If I had to choose- it would be Schubert.


----------



## jdec

Beethoven, Mahler, Brahms.


----------



## corndogshuffle

My three favorite symphonists

1. Mahler
1B. Beethoven
3. Brahms

I won't go as far as to call these three the best... but they're definitely the ones I enjoy listening to the most. I may try to avoid calling composers the best, but my "most listened to" tracks in iTunes don't lie.


----------



## Sloe

Beethoven
Bruckner
Nielsen


----------



## BoggyB

Bruckner
Beethoven
Elgar (yeah yeah, only two and a reconstructed thing, I know)


----------



## znapschatz

Best: Beethoven

My favorites: (In no particular order)

The above^ 
Brahms 
Mozart
Shostakovich 
Nielsen 
Prokofiev
Sibelius 
Hayden (definitely the papa)
Schubert
Dvorak
Mahler (acceptable, but he _do_ go on)
Tchaikovsky 
Borodin (when I'm in the mood)

and really, most of the rest 
except for Bruckner, whom I still don't get.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn had no peers when it came to following a proven formula and finding so many possibilities within it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

hpowders said:


> Haydn had no peers when it came to following a proven formula and finding so many possibilities within it.


Haydn also helped to make that formula.


----------



## micro

Brahms
Bruckner
Mahler
Beethoven


----------



## Xaltotun

Bruckner
Beethoven
Sibelius


----------



## Strange Magic

An incredibly complex question. Are we to consider who wrote our very favorite symphony? Or the most symphonies we like? Or the highest proportion of symphonies we like, compared with their overall symphonic production? I've spent seconds agonizing over my choices, and come up with.....

Brahms. After Brahms, I consider Mozart to have written some excellent symphonies; also Beethoven. Others then trail in behind....


----------



## lehnert

1. Mahler
2. Beethoven
[...]
3. Schubert


----------



## Metronom

1. Mahler (without a shadow of doubt)
2. Sibelius (very intriguing style of composition)
and 3. Bruckner (if it wasn't for some of his earlier symphonies, he would definitely be higher)


----------



## bestellen

1. Beethoven
2. Shostakovich
3. Mozart


----------



## Pugg

Mahler, Beethoven, Schubert.


----------



## Nevum

Bruckner. Of course.


----------



## clavichorder

Leif Segerstam is the greatest producer of symphonies. Just like coca cola is with soft drinks(if it even is?).


----------



## Mahlerite555

Mahler was the greatest symphonist of all time. His symphonies are unparalleled in terms of the raw emotional response they generate.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Eddie r u kidding Varese


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

1. Beethoven
2. Mahler
3. Brahms, Sibelius, Mozart, Shostakovich, Bruckner, Haydn


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mahler, Havargal Brian, Scriabin (if the late symphonies and symphonic poems count), Sorabji, Milhaud, Messiaen, Lutoslawski, Ives, Korndorf and Webern.


----------



## Totenfeier

Mahler - utterly, utterly human
Beethoven - more originality and daring than...
Bruckner - for sheer, awesome, monumental, heaven-storming...gaaa...here comes another climax...aaaaand he's _building_ on it!...


----------



## Sloe

clavichorder said:


> Leif Segerstam is the greatest producer of symphonies. Just like coca cola is with soft drinks(if it even is?).


At least Segerstam writes different symphonies.


----------



## andrzejmakal

Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Sibelius


----------



## zachybinx

this topic is like saying who's the best director. It's like comparing apples and oranges. 

MAHLER, BRUCKNER, SHOSTAKOVICH, BEETHOVEN, HAYDN, BRAHMS, TCHAIKOVSKY

I mean. They are all way too different.

but seriously mahler.


----------



## Tapkaara

I will not even begin to say who the "best" is, but I can surely say who my favorite symphonist are:

Sibelius and Beethoven.

Sibelius fascinates me because each symphony is so different. Is there any other composer in the repertoire who was as capable as Sibelius when it came to varying things so well symphony to symphony? Combine that with his orchestration and ability to create mood and you have something very special indeed.

Beethoven, Beethoven, Beethoven. What can I say? Each symphony he wrote is a monument to human achievement unlike anything else before or sense. I will leave it there.


----------



## worov

There are thousands of them : Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Mahler, Dvorak, Bruckner, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Brahms, Prokofiev, Pettersson, Hovhaness, Piston, William Schuman, Schumann, Roy Harris, Tchaikovsky, Borodine, Mendelssohn, Gorecki, Arvo Pärt, Lutosławski, Sibelius, Bernstein, Copland, Malcolm Arnold, Darius Milhaud, Honegger, Arnold Bax, Alfred Schnittke, Martinu, Nielsen, Penderecki, Vaughan Williams, Glass, Villa-Lobos, Guarnieri, Corigliano, Khachaturian, Rautavaara, Rachmaninoff, Lennox Berkeley, Carlos Chavez, Lowell Liebermann, Tippett, Barber, Dutilleux, Elgar, Walton, Peter Maxwell Davies, Hindemith and many others !!!

How do you want me to choose between of these ? No human being could make such a choice.


----------

